# Ebook Reader gesucht

## Tinitus

Hallo,

mittlerweile bekommt man ja immer mehr Ebooks zu kaufen. Bloß welchen Reader nimmt man da?

Er sollte möglichst groß sein, aber leicht. Und auch PDF oder HTML(Gif etc.) darstellen können.

Vielleicht sollte noch Linux drauf laufen können.

Vielleicht auch nicht zu teuer.

Was nimmt man da?

G. R.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich wollte mir diesen hier kaufen: txtr.com

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wollte das Thema mal nach oben schieben.

Es hat sich ja viel getan auf dem Markt. Geräte um die 10" kriegt man für 200 Euro. Wollte aber gerne was mit Linux. Was haltet Ihr von dem 10" ePad?

Android läßt sich ja nicht einfach durch Linux ersetzen, oder?

G. Roland

----------

